# TIRES: 295/40/21 instead of 295/35/21?



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone ever run 295/40/21 tires on their S line wheels? Seems doable.

3.83% speedometer error. 14.75 mm ride height and arch gap loss.


----------

